# I dont want this anymore. Please help ='(



## SammiJay (Apr 17, 2011)

*PLEASE READ! PLEASE!*

I love my husband to death but I dont want this marriage anymore. I 100% regret making such an adult decision when I was only 18 & he was 20. We've been married for 9 mnths & im unhappy. We constantly argue because Im fed up w/ the long distance & I believe he married me to hold on to me instead of marrying me because he loved me. We were together for a year before we got married, and he was in the army at the time, so we rushed into it because we were scared of losing each other.. little did I know I would become such a lonely wife.

He now lives in the same state with me & I get to see him once every 2 weeks because he's so busy w/ everything else. This is also where the arguing stems from. Im tired of being alone & im tired of feeling trapped. I have no life outside of this marriage because I got rid of all of my friends for him.

There will be days where he says he doesnt want to be w/ me, but then he'll turn around & want to stay w/ me when I finally give in & say, I GIVE UP!I cant take it! I feel like this is the life of an 30 year old woman w/ kids! & the only reason Im staying truly is because of my fear in dissapointing God ( I know it sounds silly, but its true) & also my fear in hurting him..

Im 19 & I want to carry on w/ my life. Him and I talked today & agreed on a divorce, but then after he tells me he loves me, & basically he doesnt want it. I swear if he came to me & said "I seriously want a divorce" I would be so happy & relieved.

I dont want to work it out, but im afraid to leave. What must I do ? ='(​


----------



## akcroy (Dec 23, 2010)

Get a divorce. You're doing him a favor in the long run. And God will be happy if both of you turn out happier in the long run too.


----------

